# WES Transcripts for B.Tech Degree



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am a B.tech CSIT graduate batch 2005 from JNTU hyderabad. I have researched about the documents to be submitted to WES and the proceedure to get the transcripts from JNTU. However i need little clarification on the proceedure to get transcriots from B.Tech degree certificate ( NOT the Provisional Certificate). Can i apply directly and the the transcripts or i have to get a duly attested copy of degree certificate by college principal. Is there any separate application to apply at JNTUH for the transcripts for Degree certificate? How many copies i have to submit at JNTU.

Any help on this is highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not inquire directly to WES?

Since they are the ones who are going to evaluate your credentials, they can tell you _exactly_ what you need to do in order for them to process your documents.


----------



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Why not inquire directly to WES?
> 
> Since they are the ones who are going to evaluate your credentials, they can tell you _exactly_ what you need to do in order for them to process your documents.



Thanks for the response but WES mentiones clearly that final degree transcripts need to be submitted.
For sure the transcript will be given by the university where i studied. I am expecting if some of the forum members have already gone through this process and they can clear/answer my query whether i need to submit a duly attested copy of degree certificate to JNTU (University) so that university will send the transcripts to wes.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FLYcanada said:


> Thanks for the response but WES mentiones clearly that final degree transcripts need to be submitted.



Then there is your answer!




> For sure the transcript will be given by the university where i studied. I am expecting if some of the forum members have already gone through this process and they can clear/answer my query whether i need to submit a duly attested copy of degree certificate to JNTU (University) so that university will send the transcripts to wes.



Why would you need to submit a copy of the certificate to the institution that issued it?


----------



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

colchar said:


> Then there is your answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks What you have mentioned above makes sense but still there is some confusion as per the guidelines from the University hence i request response from someone who did his/her graduation from JNTU hyderabad 

Regards


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

FLY CANADA,

if you already have become a member of WES, they would have sent you an email. firstly print that out. go to your university ( no the college, many in this forum had this question). look for examination department. 
they would have got lot of inquiry from many students who want to go to canada. so they would have full idea what needs to be done. I had seen engg grads taking one page marksheet which had all their 8 sem marks ( I dont know what its called).

well some university charges by document while others charge by set. if you are on budget choose accordingly. WES needs Marks sheets verified by the REGISTRAR EXAMINATION. his seal should be on the WES page printout. All of this should be in the COVER ( sealed with university mark on it).

Then you can choose any one to send the copy to WES.. If you have question to WES you can write to them. mention your registration number. However the response time is very slow.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FLYcanada said:


> Thanks What you have mentioned above makes sense but still there is some confusion as per the guidelines from the University hence i request response from someone who did his/her graduation from JNTU hyderabad
> 
> Regards



Why not contact the university directly and ask them rather than relying on advice from random people on the internet? Isn't it just pure common sense to contact the university?


----------



## anirudh.ginni87 (Jun 23, 2015)

You don't need to submit the copy of your degree.
Just take the printout of your WES application form, write your ref no and other details.
Go to your college, get the form attested by Dean and then go to University. They will give you transcripts. They can directly send it WES but I will suggest that you do it yourself.


----------



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

anirudh.ginni87 said:


> You don't need to submit the copy of your degree.
> Just take the printout of your WES application form, write your ref no and other details.
> Go to your college, get the form attested by Dean and then go to University. They will give you transcripts. They can directly send it WES but I will suggest that you do it yourself.


 Thanks anirudh


----------



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

Finally with much hassel was able to get the correct information , i have mentioned the process / steps below:

1 . Download the academic records request form from WES website , make 2 copies fill only one and take the signature of Principal from the college where you studied B.Tech. and keep the other copy blank. One have to submit the above mentioned 2 copies when applying and submitting form for the transcripts @ JNTU kukatpally

2. Take copies of all your memos/certificates along with you to submit @JNTU

3. If you require transcript for the B.Tech degree certificate then one has to get a copy attested by the college principal .

4. Go to the JNTU campus and make a dd (SBH Only) . Per transcript @40 Rs. + 100 Rs for the academic records request form from WES + 30 rupees DD charges.

5. Finally go to counter No#2 and submit the following :
A: DD 
B: The transcript application
C: Two copies of academic records request form from WES as explained in step 1.
D: Copies of all memos/Certificate.

Once the above documents submitted JNTU will issue a acknowledge receipt which mentions the date of delivery and time. Generally it takes 2 days for the University to issue the transcripts.


----------



## FLYcanada (Jul 27, 2015)

colchar said:


> Why not contact the university directly and ask them rather than relying on advice from random people on the internet? Isn't it just pure common sense to contact the university?


Thanks once again for your valuable advise , things work differently here thats why in my reply i mentioned responses are appreciated from a JNTU student. However got my query answered by myself so end of discussions.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

FLYcanada said:


> Thanks once again for your valuable advise , things work differently here thats why in my reply i mentioned responses are appreciated from a JNTU student. However got my query answered by myself so end of discussions.



Things work differently there? So universities there do not answer simple questions? What kind of two bit universities exist over there?


----------

